# Beratung zum Kauf einer AIO für ~120€ - Danke sehr



## Metroid_Prime (29. August 2020)

Guten Tag.

Ich möchte mir nach zehn Jahren einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Kühllösung ich nutzen soll. Eigentlich 
würde ich gerne den Scythe Ninja oder Fuma 2 nutzen. Allerdings werden wohl beide den LED beleuchteten RAM verdecken .. Deshalb
überlege ich alternativ eine AIO WK zu nutzen. 

Als Gehäuse möchte ich das Fractal R6 PCGH nutzen - wobei ich irgendwo einen Kommentar gelesen habe der besagt dass keine 360er
UND ein optisches Laufwerk hinein passen?! Als Prozessor würde ich einen Ryzen 3700x nutzen, ich denke dieser wird durch die 65w
Leistungsaufnahme auch etwas weniger Hitze erzeugen als die 105w varianten?!

Ich habe mal etwas gestöbert und die ins Auge gefasst MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R ab &euro;'*'126,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Es gibt in dem Preissegment doch recht viele Versionen und als Laie bin ich schlicht überfordert. Da es mir kaum möglich ist anhand der
Angaben zu vergleichen bzw zu bewerten. Von daher wäre es nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelft. Relevant ist eigentlich die Lautstärke und 
die Kühlleistung (mit einer Reserve für moderates OC).

MfG


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. August 2020)

Nimm den Scythe mugen 5 ARGB Plus der verdeckt den Ram nicht und ist auch beleuchtet.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. August 2020)

Bin auch eher Laie, aber würde dir zu einer AiO von Alphacool raten, da der Radiator aus Kupfer - und nicht wie bei den meisten anderen aus Aluminium - ist. Da du ja anscheinend auf Beleuchtung Wert legst: Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 280 ab &euro;'*'121,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Nimm den Scythe mugen 5 ARGB Plus der verdeckt den Ram nicht und ist auch beleuchtet.



Finde ich optisch eine Katastrophe  Aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden... Würde dann eher zum Scythe Mugen 5 Black RGB Edition ab &euro;'*'47,19 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland tendieren.


----------



## Loonya (28. September 2020)

Hi, 
Ich tendiere in dem Preisbereich auch zu Alphacool oder Arctic Freezer 240. Ich persönlich nutze auch viele Sachen von Alphacool und Ekwb. Kommt auf deine Vorlieben im Bereich Aussehen und Erweiterung an. Eisbear LT ist gut erweitertbar und recht gut von den Komponenten.
Arctic ist noch günstiger aber nicht erweiterbar. 
Grüße


----------



## ntropy83 (29. September 2020)

Ich hab eine Alphacool 120 für meine Vega 64 mit 2 Lüftern. Sie ist etwas unterdimensioniert, wenn ich die Vega mit Standard 220 Watt in 2k auf voller Last laufen lasse. Eine Alphacool 240 wäre definitiv besser. Komme aber trotzdem super mit ihr zurecht, GPU Edge Temp geht so bis 60 Grad und der Hotspot liegt bei 75 Grad top. (mit Stock Kühler lag die Karte bei 90 Grad Edge und 110 Hotspot schon nach den ersten 3 Minuten). Also ist etwas extrem klein für die vega aber ich betreibe das Dingen jetzt schon ein Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## zitres (30. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich hab auch das R6 und eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 360mm drin und damit passt leider kein optisches Laufwer rein, wenn du den Radiator an die Oberseite machst. An der Front wird es auch eng, kann aber nicht mit garantie sagen. Für die geplante CPU würde aber auch eine 240mm AiO reichen, wenn sie ordentlich ist, also eine Eisbär oder eben die Liquid Freezer. Dann passt auch das Laufwerk.


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (12. Oktober 2020)

Also ich habe die Arctic Liquid Freezer II als 280er Version in meinem Pure Base 500 Gehäuse. Die Luft wird von vorn eingesaugt und kühlt den Radiator (wie beim Auto halt). Hab meinen Ryzen 7 3700X dauerhaft auf 4.2 GHz laufen. Im Idle so um die 35 Grad und unter Last maximal 70 Grad.
Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. Ich hab die CPU mit CPU-Z gestresst.
Preis: ca 80 Euro


----------



## Shinna (12. Oktober 2020)

Für einen 3700x braucht man keine WaKü. Auch nicht beim OC. Der 3700x zieht nicht genug Current dafür. Das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen. Wenn Du auf Grund der Optik eine AIO vorziehst sei dir bewusst, dass es Wegwerfartikel sind. 95% kann man gar nicht oder nur sehr sehr umständlich warten und ggf. befüllen.

Die schon genannte Liquid Freezer II ist in Sachen Preis und Kühlleistung mit das Beste was man bei AIOs kaufen kann. Sie hat halt nur kein LED Display oder RGB Lüfter. Letztere kann man ja "nachrüsten" wenn einem das wichtig ist. Weder die Eisbär, Corsair noch ne Kraken ist besser in Sachen Kühlleistung.

Review: https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3571-arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-cooler-review-benchmark


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (13. Oktober 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Für einen 3700x braucht man keine WaKü. Auch nicht beim OC. Der 3700x zieht nicht genug Current dafür. Das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.



Nunja, ich denke mit soner AIO fahre ich besser als son eklig ausseheneden riesigen Klotz im Gehäuse (Seitenfenser habe ich). Zudem denke ich, dass bspw. der AMD Standardlüfter es nicht mal Ansatzweise um die 70 Grad bei Last schaffen würde. D.h. ich erweitere mit einer AIO ja ggf. auch die Lebensdauer einer CPU, da sie ständig kühler ist, als irgend ein Brocken-Lüfter bzw. Standardlüfter.
Optisch macht es schon was her, wirkt alles viel dezenter und aufgeräumter. Und mal sehen was in 2 oder 3 Jahren ist mit der AIO, vllt is die ja dann auch kaputt - wer weiß


----------



## Slanzi (18. Oktober 2020)

Die MSI kenne ich nun nicht, ich warte derzeit auch die:

https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-360-11730-a2218606.html

würde ich nun wohl ungesehen eher nehmen als die MSI. Aber natürlich geht probieren über studieren 

Grundsätzlich bekommst bei Arctic am meisten für dein Geld und die im Schnitt beste Leistung:









						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab € 101,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wie schon gesagt, ist eine AiO hier eigentlich zu viel, ein mittlerer Lukü für die Hälfte des Geldes würde es auch tun.
Aber das liegt eben auch an den persönlichen Präferenzen.
Du könntest bei dem 3700X auch dann "nur" über 240 oder 280 nachdenken und etwas Geld sparen - die von mir genannten gibt es auch in diesen Größen. Wenn du dir überlegst ggf. auf einen 5900X zu wechseln könnte man auch über die 360 nachdenken.

Die Lebensdauer der CPU wirst du nicht unbedingt verlängern nur weil sie ein paar Grad kühler ist (und sonst auch noch in den Specs läuft) - also von daher musst du nicht in Wasser investieren.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2020)

Die MSI 360 ist eine gute AIo was P/L angeht.

LG


----------



## RotheMan (19. November 2020)

Habe den 120er Liquid Freezer direkt bei Arctic über eBay als B-Ware für 29,xx€ gekauft.
Schau doch da mal ab und zu rein


----------

